

Greenspun: Ruby on Rails and the importance of being stupid - tc
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2009/05/18/ruby-on-rails-and-the-importance-of-being-stupid/http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2009/05/18/ruby-on-rails-and-the-importance-of-being-stupid/

======
bittersweet
This has been posted, and the link doesn't work ;-)

I tried finding a report button but no luck.

